# A White Christmas...just in time!



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

First of all, I would like to wish everyone the happiest of Holidays. Once again Wanda and I made the full circut of parents, all three sets. It was absolutely wonderful to have the time to spend with each of the families. Plus the fact that that means I got to enjoy 3 great holiday meals, ranging from Ham, to a Crown Roast of Pork, to Goose. We were even blessed with a White Christmas at the last moment. Originally, they had said no White Christmas, but by Christmas Eve day they were calling for flurries. Later that night and 4 inches later the weather changed their forcast to say that we would wake up with 8-10 inches, and that is exactly what happened. Though snow is a trivial point to Christmas (the truly important thing is spending time with loved ones), I love snow and it just seems to help to make the day seem that more cozy and homey. Luckily, the plows were working overtime (bummer for them) and Wanda and I were able to take off from my parents at noon to make it to another set of her parents just in time for another holiday dinner. I don't think I am going to eat for a week!!!!!!:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Glad you had a great holiday, Pete! Just remember, however, _snow is evil._ Ice is clearly the work of Satan.....

....so be careful out there.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy holidays to you and yours, Pete! It sounds like you have been having delightful family gatherings.

We were in Florida when you got your snowfall, but there wasn't any where we live either (outside Milwaukee). We seem to be in a band that misses most of the major snowstorms and tornadoes.

Despite Nancy's opinion, *I LOVE SNOW!!!* I can't get enough! I can say that because we have the kind of roof you don't have to shovel; my husband loves playing with this honkin' big snowblower/tractor; and I have a well-stocked pantry and freezer. I would think snow in Wyoming is more of a problem than where I live, though.

Goose! Wish I could have been there. I had thought about a prune-stuffed goose for new years, but have been asked to make turkey instead. Hrumph....


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I had this theory about forecasters... that they were paid to predict snow for Christmas, even if they thought it would be in the 60s. So when it started snowing at 3 PM Christmas Eve, I was skeptical.

We ended up with 7 inches Christmas morning. Snow made our Christmas breakfast of cinnamon hot chocolate and gingerbread pancakes taste even better! 

I love White Christmases!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought I was the only humbug, Snow = YUCK....cold, wet, slick, not fun to drive in...BLECK! St. Louis got hit Christmas Eve and it's still lingering....supposed to snow again this week....I'm off for the week and will probably stock up in magazines, NYT, hot decaf tea and hybernate....Bleck. Eating 3 celebratory meals with loved ones what a treat!!! I used to do it in HS with my family eating around noon and my best friend's eating later....Thanksgiving 2x...but the joy was in the kitchens with the holiday traditions.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love snow storms, the wind, the flurry, everything looks great covered by a thick blanket of snow. What is there not to love?

I was so jealous to hear of the great Chirstmas storm in the maritimes and we had nothing. It's not fair!

Frankly I'll take snow, cold weather and winter anyday over hot and humid weather.

*Happy new year!!* 

P.S. At this point Nancy I can understand why you hate snow and winter.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I do agree with all of you, snow lovers! Unluckily we never get a White Christmas here, since (as everybody knows) the Italian Riviera is famous for its mild weather...that means wonderful springs, summers and falls but RAIN, RAIN and RAIN again all winter long, and only a couple of ridiculous 2-3 inch snowfalls every three or four years  I don't care about rain as I love it, but at least a proper snowfall every year would be great!
We get better only seldom, i.e. six years ago, when we had a 6-7 inch snowfall (which is exceptional here) just during the New Year's Eve, that was really FUN!

Oh, you lucky people...

Pongi

P.S. The only advantage we have is that we need only 2 hours driving to reach Mont Blanc...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Back to the PC after lounging around all week! We got a little over 12" starting at 3:00am Xmas morning. Snowed all day, quite cozy and comfy and we got to go out and walk around. Too dry to really play with but still nice! Today however it's in the 40's and the stuff is melting, but I think we're supposed to get more!
Yee hah! I'll take this over my time in Fla. any day!!!


----------

